# I want a giant fish bowl



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that really so much to ask? I mean, I found a 3 gallon fish bowl, what is a few gallons more? Like... 6 gallons. A six gallon fish bowl would be awesome. But do they have a plain old 6 gallon fish bowl? No, no they all come in these weird kit things that really look like a bubble stands jutting out of the top and bottom. I have a heater. I have a filter. I just want the bowl. Just the bowl. Oh bowl, where are you?

Seriously, has anyone seen a place where you can buy 6+ gallon fish bowls? My betta fish needs more space, but I can't find a 6 gallon bowl anywhere. I am about to give up and get a tank (DX NOOOO!). But even the tanks all seem to come with kits of all the stuff I already have. Well, except a hood. OR they don't sell normal tanks in that size at all! Ugh...


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

I think I did find some. Apparently Homegoods makes large bowls that can be used for that. One, at least I read, was 12 gallons. It sounds amazing... But I think I've decided on a tank for now. I don't want to get hard water stains on a lovely huge bowl that I can't scrape off, so I think I'll save my dreams of a large fish bowl until I move somewhere else =( How is the water in Northern California peoples? XD

So for people searching for large fish bowls, Homegoods apparently has them. There isn't one around me so I can't confirm it. But people keep showing up all over the internet with these big Homegoods bowls...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If you go with a fishtank just search craigslist for a 5 or 10 gallon. They normally come at the same priece and sometimes even the whole set up is included at a really cheap price. I knlw you said that you have everything but more stuff can never hurt.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, I totally forgot about craigs list! Wow. I only know of two other people (besides the people in my family) who own fish around here. But there is a biggish city near by, so maybe it'll be an easy find!

With more water stains... Ugh, I hate living here.

edit: found one that has three ten gallons with two stands and whatnot for only 40 dollars!! Maaan, but my dad would have a fit if we had that many tanks DX.

WOO! I think I found a tank for my sister!! It has some small fish in it though... Oh yeah, she wanted a divider anyway, that'll work!
None in the size that I want though. I don't have enough room in my room for anymore furnature or stands, so I can't buy any big ones right now. No matter how much I want one of those huge ones for my hermits  At least my sister will save. I shall have to search for a good deal elsewhere!

But thank-you for saying that. I may have found a tank that is already cycled so my sister's betta (once divider is added and everything is checked out) will have a safe place to go!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I think ive seen the 4-5 gal at Michaels crafts, they do look really cool! I dont have the space for an awkqard bowl tho lol


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

I got the biggest bowl they had (idk about the reallly tall and skinny ones, though) and it is three gallons. It is a great (not so) little bowl, but I am not very experianced with fish and my fish got cloudy eye. She doesn't have it anymore, but it is a sure sign that I cannot handle such a small environment yet. Well, it is the first environment I've tried, but still XD


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

When I was in Michaels I saw a 10g giant bowl. It was really nice I remember the bowl because I was thinking that it would make a nice coffee or side table piece. They had one on display with colorful sand and marbles in it and I remember the clerk saying it was a 10. This was about 2 weeks or so ago. It had a very different shape not exactly round I dont remember the price but it was not expensive at all


----------

